# C�diz, Sevilla & Huelva



## BBG (Apr 27, 2010)

*Cádiz, Sevilla & Huelva*

Hi guys and gals. 

So I am in the planning stages of making a short visit to Spain to have a look around at some possible locations for a move. The cities in the title of this post are the ones I am leaning towards at the moment. I have done some online research outside of this forum but the amount of info is overwhelming and often not what I need...so this is why I am asking for your opinions. 

Before you chime in, you should know:

1) I speak fluent Spanish 
2) I am not necessarily interested in the city centers/centres of these places but the outskirts. 20 min. out or so, for example. 

I look forward to reading your posts. 

Thanks y'all


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We looked at Cadiz when we were looking, I wasnt too keen, not sure why really, just one of those "womens intuition" things or maybe we didnt go to the right bits. It was very windy while we were there, but that could have just been a "one off"??!! I've visited Sevilla and, again wasnt too keen, in fact it was horrible, busy, traffic jams and again, not for me - that said, our visit to Sevilla was to drop a friend off at the train station there so we werent having a leisurely look around!

However, as you say, its not necessarily the towns that you need to know about and I'm sure the ouskirts and the areas outside are just as lovely as anywhere!

I dont know about Huelva at all - sorry!


----------



## BBG (Apr 27, 2010)

jojo said:


> We looked at Cadiz when we were looking, I wasnt too keen, not sure why really, just one of those "womens intuition" things or maybe we didnt go to the right bits. It was very windy while we were there, but that could have just been a "one off"??!! I've visited Sevilla and, again wasnt too keen, in fact it was horrible, busy, traffic jams and again, not for me - that said, our visit to Sevilla was to drop a friend off at the train station there so we werent having a leisurely look around!
> 
> However, as you say, its not necessarily the towns that you need to know about and I'm sure the ouskirts and the areas outside are just as lovely as anywhere!
> 
> I dont know about Huelva at all - sorry!


Thanks for your reply JoJo...you are always a big help to everyone on here :clap2:

P.S. How long do you think that I would need to have a look around all three areas? Not an extended stay, just long enough to check out some of the outlying areas...and do you think it would be possible to do by train or will I need to hire a car?


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

BBG said:


> Thanks for your reply JoJo...you are always a big help to everyone on here :clap2:
> 
> P.S. How long do you think that I would need to have a look around all three areas? Not an extended stay, just long enough to check out some of the outlying areas...and do you think it would be possible to do by train or will I need to hire a car?


BBG you have set a big task finding your perfect place (una aguja en un pajar) but you have to start somewhere. Although you want to be out a bit I guess the city will have some impact. I think Sevillle is one of the great cities of the world and if you can stand the heat then it would be my choice. The quiet backstreets off the centre are just magical. And I'm very attached to Donana. 

But I'm very biased, my wife born in Santiponce just northwest (well worth a look), and my mother-in-law born in Marchena to the east.

In my youth I would no doubt have chosen Cadiz. Yes everywhere west of the rock is windy and for that the wind and kite surfing is the best in Europe (apologies to La Torche). I lived on a beach there in 87 for 3 months but that wasn't normal living.

As for Huelva great for flamenco but not a Seville.

As for train I think you'll have to use buses as well but as they generally run on time and you can chat to other passengers and get the low down then that would be my option. I did a similar investigation five years ago for the city of Gijon. I used public transport and took 5 days. As it happened I didn't actually visit the villlage we choose but I gained a good impression of the area, the services and the people. But of course longer would have been nice.

Enjoy the adventure


----------



## BBG (Apr 27, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> BBG you have set a big task finding your perfect place (una aguja en un pajar) but you have to start somewhere. Although you want to be out a bit I guess the city will have some impact. I think Sevillle is one of the great cities of the world and if you can stand the heat then it would be my choice. The quiet backstreets off the centre are just magical. And I'm very attached to Donana.
> 
> But I'm very biased, my wife born in Santiponce just northwest (well worth a look), and my mother-in-law born in Marchena to the east.
> 
> ...



Very helpful nigele2! Thank you for all of the good info. Nice to hear from someone who has done a similar investigation in a similar area. Your tip about the buses is also a bonus. I will have a look at the towns you mentioned on google maps...get an idea of the distances I am dealing with. 

Cheers!


----------



## BBG (Apr 27, 2010)

BBG said:


> Very helpful nigele2! Thank you for all of the good info. Nice to hear from someone who has done a similar investigation in a similar area. Your tip about the buses is also a bonus. I will have a look at the towns you mentioned on google maps...get an idea of the distances I am dealing with.
> 
> Cheers!


Hey Nigele2...how is the weather up in Asturias?


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

BBG said:


> Hey Nigele2...how is the weather up in Asturias?


BBG sadly I'm back in the south of England for a couple of weeks (weather here has been glorious but expecting a wet and colder weekend) but this spring the weather in Asturias on the coast has been better than many parts of the south and east of spain, and better than we generally expect. Yup we get rain but for that we get many compensations - don't get me started .

Here are a few fotos mainly of the roman remains in Santiponce. If you have an interest in the Romans etc. it is worth the bus ride from Seville. And who knows you may like it so much it becomes your home.

Santiponce Photos - VirtualTourist.com

Cheers Nigel


----------



## BBG (Apr 27, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> BBG sadly I'm back in the south of England for a couple of weeks (weather here has been glorious but expecting a wet and colder weekend) but this spring the weather in Asturias on the coast has been better than many parts of the south and east of spain, and better than we generally expect. Yup we get rain but for that we get many compensations - don't get me started .
> 
> Here are a few fotos mainly of the roman remains in Santiponce. If you have an interest in the Romans etc. it is worth the bus ride from Seville. And who knows you may like it so much it becomes your home.
> 
> ...


Awesome. I actually love ancient Roman history...what a coincidence! Santiponce is officially on the list of places to check out. Again, thanks a lot nigele2 the pics were very nice. 

Hope you make it back to Spain soon.


----------

